# Disk error



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a SATA disk from a TV recorder. The drive looks like any normal SATA drive.
The problem is that it cannot be accessed. Upon boot I received an error looking like this:


```
ad0: TIMEOUT - READ_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=XXXXX
ad0: TIMEOUT - READ_DMA48 retrying (1 retry left) LBA=YYYYY
ad0: TIMEOUT - READ_DMA48 retrying (0 retries left) LBA=YYYYY
ad0: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=10<NID_NOT_FOUND> LBA=YYYYY
```

The disk is also NOT accessible in Linux and Windows. Is there a possibility that the drive used  in those TV recorders is slightly different (on a hardware level) from other drives? The final goal was simply using this drive as an extra one.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Is there a possibility that the drive used  in those TV recorders is slightly different (on a hardware level) from other drives?


Nope, a S-ATA drive is a S-ATA drive. 

It looks like the drive has given up the ghost.


----------

